# Jack & Pompano



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Caught a nice jack crevalle and a few pompano off the beach yesterday. All caught on live sand fleas we raked up.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

did you keep the jack? I know a few people on here would love to take it off your hands. 

nice pomps! those are two species that seem to always outsmart me.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

I was out there with my wife and friends and didn't have a big enough cooler to keep the jack, otherwise I would have...good shark bait


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if you just want it for shark bait you can bury it in the sand. its cooler and will stay fresh for several hours. I've done it with Spanish and rays. just an FYI for next time.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to know, I'll keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack take you off a double dropper rig with the sand flea?


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Sure did...I barely got the rod in the rod holder before he hit it


----------



## cmallick (Apr 2, 2012)

If you don't mind...Which beach were you fishing from?


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Avenida 12, Pensacola


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> if you just want it for shark bait you can bury it in the sand. its cooler and will stay fresh for several hours. I've done it with Spanish and rays. just an FYI for next time.


This x2! Burried many a bait in the sand and it works like a charm! Grats on a superb day of fishing btw, the pompano and mighty jack continue to elude me!


----------

